# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Modeling, Design, Scanners >  bq's Ciclop 3D Scanner

## Brian_Krassenstein

Spain-based bq presented one of the most unique 3D scanners seen on the floor at CES this week. The company produces tech such as smartphones and 3D printers; the Ciclop is its first 3D scanner, and it is also 3D printed. The Ciclop uses laser triangulation and a rotating turntable and will be available later this year at a price point under $500. The open source design can also be downloaded free of charge online for its main components, so anyone with a 3D printer can create one and only pay for the electronics to power it. Check out details and specs on the Ciclops in the full article: http://3dprint.com/35962/bq-ciclop-3d-scanner/ 
‎
Below is a photo of the Ciclop 3D scanner:

----------


## Inventor63

I tried looking for the Free Horus Software but was not able to locate any linked to 3D scanning.  Any links or ideas?

----------


## Jesus89

Hi everyone!


We will publish all documents and sources related to this project over the coming weeks.


However, this is the official presentation post: http://diwo.bq.com/en/presentacion-ciclop-horus/


Enjoy!  :Big Grin:

----------


## old man emu

This may be a good one to keep an eye on.

OME

----------


## Jesus89

Hi!

We have released Ciclop 3D Scanner printed parts:

http://diwo.bq.com/en/ciclop-released/

----------


## jonzerb

are the ZUM boards available for purchase in the US? Been gathering parts for this build since it was announced a few weeks ago and that has been my only issue.  Even on BQs website it doesnt seem as if they ship to the US.

----------


## Jesus89

Hello!

Also Electronics (ZUM BT-328 and ZUM SCAN) and Firmware have been released:

http://diwo.bq.com/en/zum-scan-released/
http://diwo.bq.com/en/horus-fw-released/

Our products will be available in US through Amazon, like for example our Prusa Hephestos

Regards.

----------


## jonzerb

> Hello!
> 
> Also Electronics (ZUM BT-328 and ZUM SCAN) and Firmware have been released:
> 
> http://diwo.bq.com/en/zum-scan-released/
> http://diwo.bq.com/en/horus-fw-released/
> 
> Our products will be available in US through Amazon, like for example our Prusa Hephestos
> 
> Regards.


awesome!  any idea WHEN the electronics (ZUM BT-328 and ZUM SCAN) will be available on your Amazon store?  

thought about using an Arduino board and CNC shield, but i would rather just follow what you have done and save myself potential headaches.
been gathering other bits and pieces, stepper motor, lasers, threaded rod, etc...ever since i first read about this scanner a few weeks ago. 

Thanks!

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

The sky is the limit in regard to 3D scanning technology for the consumer market as a number of commercial scanners are now on the market at affordable prices. Now a Spanish technology firm, BQ, is offering and open source scanner and an open source software product, Horus, to bring the technology to the masses -- and cheaply. BQ says using a kit and a 3D printer, makers should be able to build their own scanner for around $500, and the Horus software is free via an open source license. You can read the whole story here:  http://3dprint.com/41186/horus-software-bq-3d-scanner/


Below is a screenshot from Horus:

----------


## jonzerb

that link doesnt work.  

will you be building one of these yourself Brian?

----------


## truly_bent

This is probably the right link: 3dprint.com/35962/bq-ciclop-3d-scanner/

----------


## curious aardvark

$500 for diy is pretty steep.

And does it work ?

----------


## jonzerb

> Hello!
> 
> Also Electronics (ZUM BT-328 and ZUM SCAN) and Firmware have been released:
> 
> http://diwo.bq.com/en/zum-scan-released/
> http://diwo.bq.com/en/horus-fw-released/
> 
> Our products will be available in US through Amazon, like for example our Prusa Hephestos
> 
> Regards.


Any idea when the ZUM products will be available for purchase?

----------


## DaveyR

I have got about 75% of the parts printed now and an Arduino all set up.

The first thing i have discovered is that the size of the stepper motor was not listed so the one i have which is a kysan is about 7 mm to big for the motor holder.  So i may have to print a small bed for the holder and camera mount to sit on to extend it by 10 mm so there is a bit of a gap underneath.

Next is to make the shield for the Arduino.   

Quick question for Jesus89 .  Are there any plans for posting the PCB layouts to something like oshpark.com.  I am trying to figure out if i can just zip the Gerber files up and send to them.

Thanks

Davey

----------


## jonzerb

making the shield for the Arduino was the only thing holding me back from using that versus the ZUM boards.  I assume you used an Arduino Uno R3? They did list the part number of the stepper motor that they used.  42BYGHW609P1-X11

----------


## DaveyR

Oshpark is making the boards for me.  They are about $10 each and you have to order a minimum of 3.

I am most likely going to make 2 which means that i should have one spare board.

Regarding the stepper motor it is also what i had in a box under my desk so it is what i will have to use  :Smile: 

In the next few days i hope to get all the parts for the electronics.

----------


## DaveyR

Ok so i have a pretty good list of all of the parts needed from Mouser as a project.  

The only thing that i have not been able to get nailed down is the PTC 

The MF-Rxx is the series but i am not sure of the values that are desired.  As what should the hold, trip and max current be and Max Voltage.

Without the PTC's the cost of electronics is about $16 worth of components and the stepper drivers from pololu of about $17 and if you needed Ardunio Uni R3 about another $30

----------


## jonzerb

I would be more then happy to take a PCB off your hands if you will have another one left over in the end.

----------


## DaveyR

Hay Jonzerb

Once i confirm if the boards work no problem.  Will just be the $10 + postage.

Think they should be here by the end of next week.  

For the list of components i think that this should be correct fro a Mouser purchase.

*http://www.mouser.com/ProjectManager...sID=6952239cf8

*I will look at doing the purchase by the end of this week and then will be able to confirm when the boards have come in.  Just waiting for someone to chime in regarding the PTC's before i place order.

----------


## jonzerb

awesome, my Solidoodle Press arrives tomorrow so once that gets setup and ironed out ill be printing what i need for this scanner!

what did you plan on doing for the scanner table bearing?  were you going to use the ball bearing they used or the 3d printed version from thingiverse?

----------


## DaveyR

i found on Ebay the following parts the descriptions should allow you to find them.

2 * Industrial Class 650nm 5mW 5v Red Laser Line Cross Module Glass Lens Focusable $10 (Coming from China or HK)
1 * (2) Acrylic Plexiglass Green Edge Round 3/8" x 8" Diameter Circle Clear NEW  (Got 2 disks as i am sure i am going to screw one up when i try to drill it) $20
1 * 16014 New WJB BEARING ($16 + 4 shipping)

I was also thinking that it might be better / easier to use one of these *LAZY SUSAN BEARINGS -3 INCH-200 lb MADE IN USA
*Cost on that is $5 with free shipping and just some small modifications needed to the layout.  I have the parts listed above all on their way so not going to change now but it may make a cheeper base if someone wants to keep prices down.  Was also thinking of possibly doing one where the camera turns around the turntable so large things that may not rotate easily could be done.

----------


## owens-bill

I've taken a slightly different path with the Ciclop. I like the mechanical design very much, but I didn't want to use an Arduino and tether it to a computer. At about the same time it was being announced, there was a Kickstarter launched for the ATLAS 3D scanner: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...d-build-yourse It was quite successful. The ATLAS uses FreeLSS software running on a Raspberry Pi, with the Pi camera and a simple driver board to control the stepper and lasers (similar to the ZUM board). But I didn't like the ATLAS mechanical design at all; too much reliance on printed parts, a flimsy turntable, and frankly it isn't very attractive. So I decided to combine the Ciclop physical parts and the ATLAS electronics with FreeLSS. I've been documenting the build here: http://bill-owens.blogspot.com/2015/...ng-piclop.html  The scanner is now working, and producing recognizable scans, but it still needs calibration and probably some tweaking. I had to redesign the camera and laser holders to suit the Pi and the focusable lasers I bought (they're 12 mm diameter rather than the 8 mm that Ciclop uses), and to change the positioning of the lasers relative to the camera. Those parts aren't in a final form yet, particularly the camera holder, but I'm going to post them on Thingiverse if people want to try them out.

----------


## DaveyR

Hi Bill

Great idea and i agree about the Pi2 that may be what is needed.  I thought that as i had most of the bits around i would start from a known good and then go from there.  I have 2 of the Pi2's on order one will be used for my octoprint server.  (Think that could handle the extra CPU) and then your idea would be a good 2nd use.

At this stage i will also go for one working rather than having 2 that i have 30% working.  Then i will break things  :Smile:  and change.

----------


## jonzerb

anyone else having an issue downloading the .STL files from github?  i cant get the final two files, pattern holder and shaft coupling

----------


## DaveyR

I just downloaded the whole package and got them all in a single Zip file.  Then extracted for the ones that i needed.

----------


## jonzerb

> I have got about 75% of the parts printed now and an Arduino all set up.
> 
> Davey


do you have any pictures of the printed parts?  i just recieved my solidoodle press this past week and just started to print the Back_Cover.stl file....and needless to say its not looking anything nearly as nice as what BQ posted on their blog.

----------


## DaveyR

Hi Jonzer

Sorry i thought that i had replied the other day.  I have had to change the size of my print bed as it was not long enough to print out the bearing top or the camera holder.  I have all of the other parts but i still need to also do the motor extension as my stepper motor is bigger.

If you want i can post pictures of what i have done?

All the electronic components have arrived i am now just waiting for the PCB.

----------


## jonzerb

any pictures pertaining to the process would be appreciated! 

just got my printer last week, still working out some kinks then ill be printing the stuff i need out as well.

----------


## owens-bill

I don't think you actually need the back cover; it's just cosmetic so if it doesn't print well, don't worry about it. My only problem printing the Ciclop turntable parts was the hand-drawn support that was added to the STLs; it doesn't really work, at least on my printer. It was acceptable for the turntable clips, but for the large arches and the center area of the turntable base it barely helped. I only got partway through printing the camera tower before my printer broke; in the time that it took me to repair the printer I also redrew that part in OpenSCAD to suit the Ciclop/ATLAS hybrid I'm building, which required a different size bay for the electronics and a different mounting position for the lasers (inline, rather than angled). Mine prints without supports, so I didn't have to worry about that. I didn't take a lot of pictures of the printed parts, but there are a couple of views here: http://bill-owens.blogspot.com/2015/...ble-build.html

----------


## DaveyR

Bill how has your printing gone.  I have struggled with the last 2 parts of the bearing top and the Camera holder.

I have issues with both warping lots and coming off the print bed.  The small hand drawn supports that they have put in just seem to only live to break off and leave filament strands everywhere once they have broken at about 30 print.

All going well some extra wide blue tape that should be arriving on Tuesday may help with the prints lifting.  (They stay stuck to the tape they just pull the tape off the bed if there is an edge anywhere near it.  I dont have a heated bed that is big enough for either part.

The electronics for the Zum-Scan board should all be here in the next day or so so they may be done by the end of next week.

----------


## owens-bill

> Bill how has your printing gone.  I have struggled with the last 2 parts of the bearing top and the Camera holder.
> 
> I have issues with both warping lots and coming off the print bed.  The small hand drawn supports that they have put in just seem to only live to break off and leave filament strands everywhere once they have broken at about 30 print.


I found that the hand drawn supports only worked for the bearing clips; on the turntable base they mostly fell apart before they could do any good. For the camera holder print they were doing the same thing, but my printer broke about a quarter of the way through the print (Bowden push fit came out of the hotend mount) and so I never printed the whole thing. While I was working on repairing my printer I redesigned it in OpenSCAD to suit the hybrid Ciclop/FreeLSS design, and made it much more printable too.

As for warping, I discovered that when trying to print parts for GUS Simpson a while ago, and upgraded to a heated bed in order to prevent it. I've never looked back; I use the heated bed even for small prints because it makes them stick so much better, and it's essential for large things like these. I was never able to get blue tape or anything else to stick well enough to resist warping.

----------


## DaveyR

My camera holder had started to come up so much that after 3 hours i just stopped it.  I have been trying to figure out OpenSCAD but struggling getting enough free time to do a decent job in learning it.

I had to create a bigger bed for these parts as my old one was only 6" * 6" and while that was heated i think that i will need to move the heater over but the new bed is 4" longer so i was trying to get a price on getting a new bed made in china that would fit better and give a greater heating area.

----------


## owens-bill

I don't know what kind of heated bed you're looking for, but I've bought from 3dheatbeds on eBay and they seem to make good quality beds, in a variety of sizes: http://www.ebay.com/sch/3dheatbeds/m...m=261602086189

----------


## DaveyR

Funny you should have said that i have just found one that will fit from his ebay store and clicked purchase   :Smile:  so next week should be back working with heated bed.

----------


## DaveyR

Ok so got my PCB's this morning and got to soldering.... Found that i had missed 2 parts off the Mouser project list which i have updated so it should have everything.

But a bigger issue is the power socket and the Arduino Uno it is a usb b socket and it is directly under the power socket on the Zum scan.  Sigh so my Uno will not be easly usable.

----------


## DaveyR

All soldered up and a short circuit in there somewhere so in a day or so i will do it again slowly and confirm where it is.  I could not see any bad soldering.

rats

----------


## JasonW

Thanks DaveyR!
Was looking all over the place for a proper BOM, the one on GitHub is pretty empty :/
Just ordered the parts, and milling out the pcb now.
Will update how that goes.

----------


## DaveyR

Hay Jason

Good luck for the PCB.  I am waiting on my second shipment of parts to come in as i think that the default ground plane is so close to the pins that i got a short somewhere.

----------


## DaveyR

Ok so i have updated the BOM on Mouser as i have just got the part number for the Fuse.  I am not sure that the one that i randomly selected the first time will work so so it may explain why it kept on resetting on me and it may not have been my soldering  :Smile: 

Also all major parts are now printed so as soon as the new Fuses arrive i should be able to put together the electronics.  I will start to solder up the 2nd board that i have now and see if that one works.  Also for those that are using the default stl for the camera holder the pins that hold the board in are only for the BQ version of the arduino and not the default pin pattern.  Also if you are needing an arduino i would suggest the red board from spark fun as it has the correct size USB socket so it wont short out on the power connector.

If anyone wants / needs photo's of the printouts let me know but they turned out pretty much like the stl pictures.  Needed a bit of clean up on the camera holder but nothing that a dremel could not fix.  (PS if you got the logitech camera you have to cut the mounting off for it to fit in the camera holder)

----------


## soofle616

any progress on the piclops project?

----------


## owens-bill

> any progress on the piclops project?


The scanner itself is done, and I'm reasonably happy with everything except the ability to adjust the camera position; the way I did the attachment for the camera box to the tower doesn't provide for much 'wiggle room'. It works for me, but I don't think that it's a great answer. There is at least one other camera tower design being worked on by Faan Pretorius; he's posting about it periodically in the ATLAS Google+ group. He also raised the turntable and camera platform to allow use of a 48 mm tall stepper, which are a lot easier to find.

My current project is setting up proper lighting for the scanner. I'm working with Adafruit DotStar addressable LEDs, with the goal of having the Pi control them to provide approximately constant lighting regardless of how the ambient light changes in the room. I have a test rig set up with another Pi and I'm working out the kinks now. I did notice that someone published a Ciclop LED light bracket on Thingiverse recently, which looks like it would work very well with the LEDs I'm using. I'll probably end up with some on each laser arm and another few on the camera tower itself, and a light sensor under the edge of the turntable facing back towards the camera.

----------


## soofle616

Thanks for the update. I did see on your blog that you got a scan done and it looked pretty good. I'm curious (given your admitted lack of experience with meshlab) if you've attempted any sort of print based on that scan. It seems that there is still a significant disconnect in the area of 3d scanning between getting the scanner to function and getting it to output something that is useable.

----------


## owens-bill

I haven't tried printing anything. I suspect I could get a usable print of a trivial object; for example, I was using a piece of wooden dowel rod (a simple cylinder) and that scanned well enough. But what's the point of doing something I know will work?  :Wink:  I have played around with some of the STLs that are generated by FreeLSS, using instructions that Uriah Leggett posted to the Google+ group, and produced STL objects that looked something like the originals, but nothing that was good enough to be worth printing. I suspect that I'll need to both refine the scanner and improve my meshlab abilities before I'm printing anything.

There's also a pair of issues with the Pi camera running at 5 megapixels, which is the resolution that I'd really like to be able to use; in video mode the image is cropped to the center of the view, which doesn't work at all on the scans, and in still mode the two lasers produce significantly different results that can't be merged. I suspect both of those are software issues but I don't know nearly enough about C++ to even find where that stuff is happening in the code, much less fix it. That will have to wait for more people to have scanners and be filing bug reports.

----------


## Jesus89

Ciclop also on Thingiverse: http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:740357

----------


## jalbo01

We're happy to announce the availability for bq Ciclop scanner in USA. CubiMap Distribution. Best product at the best Price/support.

----------


## JRDM

Can a user post some sample scans and impressions of this design? I can only find one video of scan results, moving about a point cloud on YouTube. No printed objects, etc.

----------


## jalbo01

I will try to post some examples. Thanks. CubiMap

----------


## scobo

Anyone got any shots of scans they could post here ?
Quite interested in buying one but could do with some more reviews.

----------


## scobo

So I bit the bullet and bought the fill kit. 
Putting it together was straight forward enough and I seem to be getting fairly decent scans after a lot of tinkering but as owens-bill said above, getting a printable mesh is another story.
Is anyone else having any luck or has this thread gone quiet because of this stumbling block ?

----------


## maddavo

I am building a bq ciclop with self-sourced parts rather than a kit.  Does anyone know of a forum/support group covering the ciclop?  Also I notice there are some screenshots of a windows version of horus - where do I download that from?  Links please?  I can only find the source code and having real difficulty compiling a package.

----------


## jaguarking11

> I am building a bq ciclop with self-sourced parts rather than a kit.  Does anyone know of a forum/support group covering the ciclop?  Also I notice there are some screenshots of a windows version of horus - where do I download that from?  Links please?  I can only find the source code and having real difficulty compiling a package.


It looks like there is not an exe and is relying on cygwin to get it to work. Unfortunetly for me cygwin has been a crapshoot. I am hoping I can run it on a pi3 with ubuntu mate. 

-Bruno M.

----------


## waqz36

Hi there,


I can't get my ciclop to scan. I am having trouble with the auto check and calibration.
I get these error messages. I am using horus software.


Auto check - Check Motor Direction and Pattern Position and try Again.
Calibration - Laser Calibration failed. Please try again.


I am using Ardruino Uno and Zum Scan Boards.
I will be thankful for your help.


Regards,


waqz36

----------


## scobo

Well, I gave up on the Cyclop and sold it. I just couldn't get a decent scan from it, no matter what I tried.
I've tried a few laser scanners and none of them produced results I would consider useable.
I now have an Einscan-s which uses structured light scanning, the difference in scan quality and speed is spectacular !
Admittedly, it's quite a bit more expensive but worth it for the ease of use and incredible scan detail, imo.

----------


## Parto

Hi, I'm hoping to build the BQ Ciclop scanner and have a logitech C920 camera  that I could use instead of the C270. I realise that the stl file  holding the camera will need to be modified. But I have a few other  questions; 
1) Why is it necessary to remove the lense cover of the camera? Does the lense cover have a  distorting effect on the lasers or is  the cover only removed on the C270 so that   the camera manual focus may be adjusted?
2) Is the lense center height in the plastic housing a critical dimension?    

Thanks in advance.

----------

